# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  Pfizer vaccine - immune deficiency cover-up

## Firestarter

The following UK Column video features a "NHS whistleblower", who explains why suddenly all of these elderly people die after COVID-19 vaccination. In reality this is more a scientist than a whistleblower though - he analyses publicly accessible information.
In short, the experimental Pfizer COVID-19 vaccines causes immune deficiency, until 7 days after the victims have been poisoned with these vaccines. This can make elderly people seriously ill, who could die from the immune deficiency caused by the vaccines.

With the result that the death rates among the elderly skyrocketed - a 4-fold increase in deaths.
These deaths could last longer than the first 7 days after vaccination.

The interesting part with the NHS whistleblower is from 4:00 to 9:30 minutes.
(video deleted: youtu.be/oHhCYkEwbAQ)

Alternative link for the Youtube video: https://brandnewtube.com/watch/uk-co...u7HzFKkcF.html

Here are the links to go along with the UK Column video: https://www.ukcolumn.org/ukcolumn-ne...-february-2021


The most important evidence this "NHS whistleblower" provides is the following graph - _Pfizer vaccine causes drop in immune system up to 7 days post vaccination_.


This comes from the following scientific looking paper. You have to look very hard to find this information.



> Transient decreases in lymphocyte counts (grades 1–3) were observed within a few days after vaccination, and returned to baseline within 6–8 days in all participants. These laboratory abnormalities were not associated with clinical findings. RNA vaccines are known to induce type-I interferon, which has been associated with transient migration of lymphocytes into tissues 19,20,21,22.


.
To find the source for the previous picture, you have to go all the way to the bottom and click on "_Extended Data Fig. 1 Post vaccination changes in lymphocyte count over time_".




> The following time points are shown: dose 1/day 1–3, around 1 day after dose 1; dose 1/day 6–8, around 7 days after dose 1; pre-dose 2, before dose 2; dose 2/day 6–8, around 7 days after dose 2. Symbols denote group means; circle, placebo; plus, 10 μg; cross, 30 μg; triangle, 100 μg. The box-and-whisker plots show the median (centre), first and third quartiles (lower and upper edges), and minimum and maximum values (lower and upper whiskers).


.
Why would they make it almost impossible to find this information? This wouldn't be some sort of cover-up would it?!?
As the trial participants were healthy and younger than 60, it certainly is possible that in this trial they wouldn't suffer any serious adverse effects from these vaccines.

Mark J. Mulligan et al. - _Phase I/II study of COVID-19 RNA vaccine BNT162b1 in adults_ (12 August 2020): https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-020-2639-4
(https://archive.is/BNoWt)

----------


## acptulsa

Nah, nothing dangerous about suppressing the immune system for a week...

----------


## Firestarter

> Nah, nothing dangerous about suppressing the immune system for a week...


I'm no doctor, but maybe, possibly old people need a little bit more than a week to recover?

And if they don't... well then it's just another COVID fatality (or some other underlying disease)!

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

tl:dr is it just that vaccine overloads their immune system so everything else gets them sick?

----------


## acptulsa

> tl:dr is it just that vaccine ovelroads their immune system so everything else gets them sick?


No, lymphocyte counts drop.

----------


## Firestarter

The dozens of stories of massive death counts shortly after elderly residents in nursing homes get vaccinated seems to confirm that the Pfizer COVID-19 vaccine causes death in the elderly: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...a-nursing-home


I think that the Netherlands and the UK can be seen as somewhat similar (at least climate wise). While the UK has already vaccinated a huge percentage of the population, with suddenly increasing "COVID-19 fatalities" as the result (I thought that most people hoped that the vaccines would lower the death toll)...



> A government spokesperson emphasised that there was no evidence that these deaths were caused by the vaccine.
> I guess that it's just another one of those strange "coincidences" that the number of "coronavirus deaths" in the UK spiked since vaccination started!


.
On 6 January 2021, the Netherlands started its COVID-19 vaccine campaign.
On 26 January, the Netherlands had vaccinated (only) 164,000 people (in Dutch): https://www.rtlnieuws.nl/nieuws/nede...ie-coronavirus


On 3 February, 416.093 jabs were given, still a relatively modest 2% of the Dutch population (in Dutch): https://coronadashboard.rijksoverhei...jk/vaccinaties


On 25 January, the UK had already vaccinated 11% of the population.
The Netherlands has promised to start vaccinating much faster than other European countries. Will the number of COVID-19 cases and fatalities also jump skyhigh?!?


You can see that with only 2% of the Dutch vaccinated the number of daily "COVID-19 fatalities" didn't jump up like in the much-vaccinated the UK, or Israel (in Dutch): https://coronadashboard.rijksoverhei...delijk/sterfte

----------


## Firestarter

Scotland started its massive COVID-19 vaccination campaign on 14 December.
You can see that the corona deaths were dropping, until about a week after vaccination started, when the weekly amount of deaths suddenly doubled from less than 200 to almost 400 per day.

https://www.eveningexpress.co.uk/new...se-above-8000/


This looks like the experimental COVID-19 vaccines cause deaths instead of lowering the death rate. At least in the short term, while the so-called trials ran for such a short amount of time that there is no information on the long-term effects. This is completely ignored by our wonderful media that praise these vaccines for their great efficacy (95%) and lack of adverse effects.
To me it looks more like the death rate increases with 95%...

----------


## XNavyNuke

I find it very convenient that an NHS "whistleblower" has come forward. In the NHS Reg 174 "INFORMATION FOR UK HEALTHCARE PROFESSIONALS" for the Pfizer vaccine, they specifically mention that immunocompromised individuals were screened out of the clinical trial. Under Section 4.4 "Special warnings and precautions for use" they specifically call out immunocompromised patients and those on immunosuppressive drugs.

So, 

1) This comes as no surprise.

2) Those administering the vaccine have been ignoring warning in their own regs.

3) The political masters will take no heat as they were simply following the advice of professionals (who themselves were ignoring their own guidance.)

XNN

----------


## Firestarter

> I find it very convenient that an NHS "whistleblower" has come forward.


Are you insinuating that the "whistleblower" is really "controlled opposition" to hide some darker secret?!? Even if I had read the scientific-looking study he referred to I wouldn't have been able to figure out it was about immune deficiency...

Your post motivated me to again look into (the links in) "my" thread on evidence that shows that the Pfizer COVID-19 vaccine trial was rigged: Peter-Doshi-exposes-pseudoscientifc-corona-vaccine-trials






> In the NHS Reg 174 "INFORMATION FOR UK HEALTHCARE PROFESSIONALS" for the Pfizer vaccine, they specifically mention that immunocompromised individuals were screened out of the clinical trial. Under Section 4.4 "Special warnings and precautions for use" they specifically call out immunocompromised patients and those on immunosuppressive drugs.


While "_196 people living with HIV were included in the trial_", their data is kept secret (I searched in vain for information on these trial participants).

There were also "deaths" in the trial, but while they concluded that these weren't "related to the vaccine or placebo", it isn't clear why they left out how many of these occurred in the vaccine or placebo group: https://archive.is/TrqPL


The amazing 95% efficacy was based on only 170 PCR confirmed COVID-19 cases - 8 in the vaccine group and 162 in the placebo group.
They removed 696 cases occurring within 7 days of vaccination - 409 on Pfizer’s vaccine vs. 287 on placebo. So much more than the 170 "confirmed" COVID-19 cases.

If we add these 696 "removed" to the 170 COVID-19 cases we get a total of.
417 in the vaccine group.
449 in the placebo group.

This means, assuming that it doesn't matter if somebody gets ill in week after getting the vaccine or at another time, that the Pfizer COVID-19 vaccine has a (negligible) efficacy of 7%: https://archive.is/7XiGJ






> 1) This comes as no surprise.
> 
> 2) Those administering the vaccine have been ignoring warning in their own regs.
> 
> 3) The political masters will take no heat as they were simply following the advice of professionals (who themselves were ignoring their own guidance.)


And...
4) The pharmaceutical companies are immune from prosecution for damages caused by their experimental vaccines.
5) Testing medical treatments without a proper trial is in violation of the Nuremberg code.

----------


## Firestarter

In the US, no clear effect from the experimental COVID-19 vaccines can be seen, like in the UK or Israel, as there is no sudden increase or decrease in deaths. Maybe this confirms that the vaccines don't prevent death.

https://www.nbcnews.com/health/healt...-2020-n1177936


The sudden drop on 21 December and then steep increase since 29 December looks unnatural. Maybe this is caused by changing the protocol of determining COVID-19 (instead of the experimental vaccines).
The WHO on 14 December made a "correction" to be more "careful" to determine a positive COVID-19 case, as we wouldn't want to report positive coronacases after vaccination. It's obvious that a medical quack doctor is more likely to report somebody as a COVID-19 case if he wasn't injected with the vaccines with the supposed 95% efficacy.

I'm not sure when the US put this in practice though: https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2020...fake-pcr-test/

----------


## Firestarter

> The most important evidence this "NHS whistleblower" provides is the following graph - _Pfizer vaccine causes drop in immune system up to 7 days post vaccination_.


Maybe this can even convince vaccine-loving fools that it's quite risky to inject an untested mRNA vaccine into somebody because it lowers the lymphocyte count (for 6 to 8 days in healthy people)...
At the very least this shows that these not properly tested vaccines should never have been "emergency approved"!

Low lymphocyte count (lymphocytopenia) before COVID-19 infection increases death risk, even when the low lymphocyte count was years ago!
.



> These data show that pre-2020 lymphocytopenia is associated with an increased odds ratio of death.
> Because the absolute lymphocyte count is almost universally available and easily interpreted, this biomarker of the risk of fatality could be widely useful.


.
If this is indeed a "widely useful" "biomarker", it should be easy enough to figure out that the Pfizer COVID vaccine "_prior to any possible infection by the virus could be a risk factor for fatality_": https://archive.is/Ir0O9


The following scientific-looking article shows that low counts of lymphocytes makes recovery from COVID-19 and influenza A more problematic.



> The absolute counts of total white blood cells (WBCs) (5.29 × 109/L) and lymphocytes (1.51 × 109/L) of non-severe COVID-19 patients in the first week of illness were significantly lower than those of the healthy donors in group one (6.01 × 109/L, P = 0.007 and 1.85 × 109/L, P = 0.001, respectively).
> (...)
> The absolute counts of lymphocytes in healthy donors in group two (1.74 × 109/L) were significantly higher than those of patients with severe COVID-19 (0.81 × 109/L, P = 0.001), severe influenza A (0.87 × 109/L, P < 0.0001). Patients with severe COVID-19 and severe influenza A had a significantly lower number of total T cells (P = 0.001 and P < 0.0001, respectively), CD4+ T cells (P = 0.001 and P < 0.0001, respectively), and CD8+ T cells (P = 0.002 and P < 0.0001, respectively) than healthy controls in group two.
> (...)
> Collectively, our study suggests the plausible role of lymphocyte subsets in disease progression, which in turn affects prognosis and recovery duration in patients with severe COVID-19 and influenza A.


https://archive.is/atokf

----------


## Firestarter

School employees across Ohio started getting their first shot of the experimental COVID-19 vaccines on Friday 5 February, through the weekend as much as 80% of the eligible school employees were poisoned with the vaccines.
Because so many employees suddenly got severely ill, the entire Fairless Local School District canceled classes.

Health officials say don't be discouraged by vaccine "side effects" and that "_they are also not surprised that a number of the people who are getting the vaccinations are reporting side effects, calling that perfectly normal for any vaccine_": https://archive.is/1eu93

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

I just wanted to add they don't claim the vaccine has a 90-95% efficacy in preventing Covid, just "reducing symptoms" wordplay at its finest, just like how the 5% of actual apple juice in the bottle is "made from real juice!"

So there's 0 reason to get the vaccine, because healthy young people don't need it and old people drop dead because they're old.

----------


## Firestarter

Where's the outrage? Where's the media hysteria?
Multiple reports of a massive amount of elderly residents of nursing homes dying literally within weeks after being poisoned with the experimental COVID-19 vaccines... and we get tales of sudden outbreaks of corona at precisely the same time that the residents were vaccinated!


The following report from an eyewitness at the AGAPLESION Bethanien Havelgarten nursing home in Berlin after COVID-19 vaccination is valuable because it's detailed (the accompanying video with the whistleblower is in German).
Because of the causal relationship between COVID vaccination and the deaths, the use of this vaccine should be suspended for the duration of a full and transparent investigation.

On 3 January 2021, 31 residents of the dementia ward were vaccinated with the BioNTech/Pfizer jab (Comirnaty). The day before the vaccination, all 31 were all in good physical health.
Eight of these 31 seniors have already died, on 9 January, 15 January, 16 January, 19 January (2 deaths), 20 January, 2 February, and 8 February 2021.

The following is a detailed descriptions of the adverse effects of the vaccination (without the deaths).



> Already on the day of vaccination, four of the vaccinated seniors began to show unusual symptoms. In the evening of that day they were fatigued and extremely tired, some of them fell asleep at the table during dinner. A sharp drop in blood oxygen saturation was noted. In the further course, the leaden fatigue continued, the oxygen saturation in the blood remained insufficient, in some cases gasping breathing occurred, and fever, edema, skin rash, a yellowish-gray discoloration of the skin, and a (characteristic) muscle tremor of the upper body and arms occurred. The seniors also showed a change in demeanor, were partially unresponsive, and refused to eat or drink.


.
On 24 January 2021, the second dose of the vaccine was given to 21 (of the remaining 25). Of these 21 nobody died until 10 February, but the adverse effects are very bad.



> eleven seniors are now showing persistent extreme fatigue, partially gasping for breath, partially edema, skin rash, and the yellowish-grayish skin discoloration. As of February 10, 2021, none of the seniors who received the second dose of Comirnaty has died, but the health of some of the seniors in this group is steadily deteriorating.


.
Attorney Viviane Fischer filed a criminal complaint on 3 February 2021:
https://2020news.de/en/whistleblower...r-vaccination/
(https://archive.is/fxS54)

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

The vaccine will lessen your symptoms if you get COVID and help you die if you are old.

----------


## Firestarter

> The vaccine will lessen your symptoms if you get COVID and help you die if you are old.


The Pfizer COVID vaccine will suppress the immune system for 6-8 days in healthy people. This will make them more susceptible to all sorts of diseases.
Some of these are worse than any coronavirus.

For many elderly people the short-term adverse effects of COVID-19 vaccines are so damaging that they become severely and even die in large amounts withing weeks of being jabbed.

----------


## Firestarter

There are also multiple stories on "COVID outbreaks" in nursing homes in the Netherlands, shortly after vaccination. Most of the stories on COVID outbreaks seem to follow vaccination, but according to our wonderful media, this had absolutely nothing to do with the vaccines (if only they had been vaccinated earlier...), but maybe caused by the terrible UK variant of COVID.
This list is certainly not extensive. I did a simply internet search "COVID uitbraak verzorgingshuis" (COVID outbreak care home).
I don't understand why (if) there is a correlation between the deaths of elderly people suffering from dementia and corona deaths...



On 30 January, the elderly residents, mostly suffering from dementia, of the *Sint Elisabeth Verpleeg- en Gasthuis in Amersfoort* got their first shot of the experimental, immune suppressing COVID vaccine (in Dutch): https://archive.is/SAmKJ

As could be expected this was followed by most of the residents becoming seriously ill. According to our wonderful media this was another "COVID outbreak" for which 70 of the 106 residents tested positive.
Already 10 residents have died (in Dutch): https://nos.nl/artikel/2369135-tien-...pleeghuis.html



At the end of January, nursing home *Emmastaete in Brunssum* injected the residents with the COVID vaccine.
Since then 17 residents tested positive for corona, and 4 have already died (in Dutch): https://archive.is/zluda



On Wednesday 10 February, all 30 dementia residents of *Zorgcentrum Heelwijk in Heesch* were poisoned with the immune suppressing COVID vaccine.
There had not been a single outbreak there before vaccination and then... wham at least 20 of the residents and some personnel tested positive for corona. Some of the residents are in a very bad shape (in Dutch): https://archive.is/XcdFu



Already one day after the first corona jab, residents of the nursing home *Hoppesteyn van Aafje in Rotterdam-Crooswijk* started getting ill.
Already 44 of the 123 residents tested positive for COVID. One is in hospital.

Because the first ill residents were spread out over the building, it seems unlikely that this was caused by an infectious coronavirus, because in that case the first cases would be close together (in Dutch): https://archive.is/T5Z6v



Shortly after the 26 residents of the nursing home *Liemerije in Zevenaar* got their first shot of the COVID vaccine, many suddenly got ill. Some are in a very bad state.
Nine residents and 9 of the personnel tested positive for COVID (in Dutch): https://www.gelderlander.nl/zevenaar...irus~acaf3bd8/



It isn't clear when the dementia residents of [b]Huis ter Wijck in Beverwijk[/I] were poisoned with the COVID vaccine.
Twelve of the 25 tested positive for COVID; some are in a very bad state (in Dutch): https://www.nhnieuws.nl/nieuws/28082...in-quarantaine

----------


## Firestarter

In Spain in the Nuestra Señora del Rosario nursing home, all residents (of a maximum of 145) got their first dose of Pfizer-BioNTech’s COVID-19 vaccine in early January.
Then most of the residents got severely ill, and already 46 have died.

In the same part of Spain, in Novo Sancti Petri in Chiclani, 22 elderly residents died and 103 tested positive for corona following a vaccination campaign in another nursing home.

In one nursing home in Germany, 13 deaths among 40 residents followed vaccination, in another “tragic coincidence”.

In another care home in Germany, 10 died within 4 days of COVID-19 vaccination.

In a nursing home in Basingstoke, England, 22 of 72 residents died after vaccination.

On 22 December the COVID vaccination campaign of seniors at a nursing home in Syracuse, NY started.
By 9 January, 24 residents had died: https://www.lifesitenews.com/news/46...vid-19-vaccine


In Spain, the week before 12 February was the highest in coronavirus deaths since the "first wave" in the spring of 2020. A total of 3,415 people have died "of COVID" in that week alone: https://english.elpais.com/society/2...wave-3415.html


At about 12 January the daily deaths of COVID suddenly started to rise in Spain, till a peak from 20 January to 10 February (hopefully over, or can we expect even more as vaccination continues?).

https://covid19.who.int/region/euro/country/es


Why did the amount of daily "COVID fatalities" start to rise on 12 January?!?
Is it because they suddenly started poisoning lots of people in Spain on 11 January?

Why did the amount of daily "COVID fatalities" start to drop on 29 January?!?
This couldn't possibly be because on 18 January (more than 70,000 vaccines) they started to poison less and less Spaniards with the COVID jab? Reaching a low (of roughly 50,000 vaccines per day) from 23 January to 1 February...


Have they used this period to change the way COVID deaths are registered in Spain?
https://www.statista.com/statistics/...ered-in-spain/

----------


## Firestarter

The UK was one of the first countries in the world to begin the mass COVID vaccination campaign, starting slowly in the first week of December 2020 and then much faster in mid-late December.
It is striking to see such a sharp uptick in deaths starting shortly after the mass vaccination started.



ONS data shows that weekly UK care home deaths tripled in the 2 weeks between 8 and 22 January 2021, at a time when there was a massive increase in the rate of vaccinations of care home residents.
It seems very plausible that the main causative factor are these experimental mRNA vaccines that haven't been tested in a proper medical trial.


One possible explanation for a rise in infections and deaths is the reduction in lymphocyte levels for 6 to 8 days following vaccination as was seen in Pfizer’s Phase 1/2 Trial. This could result in a heightened susceptibility to infections, which could be deadly for some frail and elderly people.


There was a spike in care home deaths, which began shortly after mass vaccination began just before Christmas and seems correlated to the increasing vaccination rate in the elderly residents of care homes.
This followed a period of months of stability in the rate of mortality in UK care homes.



Compare COVID-19 deaths in December and January in Sweden with no vaccination (red), to the highly vaccinated England (black).

https://www.globalresearch.ca/urgent...-homes/5736791
(https://archive.is/zZqWD)

----------


## Firestarter

Israel that leads the "mass vaccination contest" has reported a radical shift in the nature of the pandemic. It doesn’t take a genius to suspect that this was caused by the mass vaccination campaign and it doesn't look good!
As of now more than a third of critical patients in hospital with COVID are between 30 to 59 years old. This suggests that the vaccines make younger age groups, including new-borns and pregnant women, more vulnerable...

The number of critical patients dropped to 858 - the lowest since January 4 - but this is still more than double that of mid-December, when Israel started its "pioneering" experiment in mass vaccination.
In November 2020, Israel had detected only 400 coronavirus cases under the age of 2. By February 2021, that number grew to 5,800 (an impressive rise of 1300%).

Until 20 December, when Israel launched its vaccination campaign, the country had registered 3,074 COVID-19 deaths. In less than two months of "successful" mass vaccination that number almost doubled to 5,526.
Israel has the highest COVID-19 vaccination rate in the world, with over 58% of the population poisoned with the mRNA vaccines since 20 December 2020.

This spectacular rise in deaths (80%) occurred when the country was in lockdown, so it wasn’t exactly "social gathering" that helped the virus spread. The only thing that was "spreading" in Israel in this period were the Pfizer vaccines...


Like in the Netherlands, the so-called British COVID-mutant is blamed for the surge in deaths. Isn't it strange that this British variant is more popular in Bnei Brak than in Kent?
The question remains whether mRNA vaccination creates virus mutants, which will keep the "pandemic" going for decades: https://gilad.online/writings/2021/2...d-the-election

----------


## Firestarter

After concluding that the COVID vaccines are even deadlier than that horrible COVID-19, Hervé Seligmann and Haim Yativ have called the COVID vaccination campaign "a new Holocaust".
While this really is terrible, unfortunately the authors don't have enough expertise of statistics to finish this analysis up to scientific standards...

They claim that Pfizer's experimental mRNA vaccine causes: 


> *mortality hundreds of times greater in young people compared to mortality from coronavirus without the vaccine, and dozens of times more in the elderly*, when the documented mortality from coronavirus is in the vicinity of the vaccine dose, thus adding greater mortality from heart attack, stroke, etc.


.
The grand total is 43,781 adverse effects following COVID vaccination in Israel, of whom 660 died, 546 after only the first shot, and 1031 serious and 220 critical adverse effects.


Most serious hospitalised COVID cases in Israel occurred on 10 February, at a date that most Israelis were already vaccinated.
From 19 January to 10 February 2021, 21 days, an impressive 1,331,881 Israelis citizens got their first COVID vaccine jab. The table shows that 0.042% (568) of these died, and that 2.9% (39,047) became a COVID-19 case.
This mortality rate is higher than the 0.1% mortality rate of COVID-19...

From 26 January to 10 February 2021, 909,102 Israeli citizens got their 2nd COVID vaccine dose. Among these, "only" 0.01% (92) died.
This doesn't seem too terrible, unless you think about that these were healthy people and that the average of vaccination (and death) was considerably younger (most below 65) than the average COVID deaths.

I'm not saying that the following is a "perfect" example of a statistical estimate...
We can estimate the death rate of those older than 65 from the USA-based VAERS (that substantially underreports vaccine adverse effects). There we found, that the ratio of deaths for those above 65 vs those below 65 is about 4.42 (155/35).
*Now we can estimate the "elderly" COVID vaccine fatality rate by multiplying the Israeli 0.042% "young" fatality rate with 4.42, resulting in 0.186% for old people!*

During the massive vaccination campaign from mid-December until mid-February, 2337 (43.7%) of all 5351 COVID-19 deaths for Israel are reported occurred. Of these COVID-19 deaths, 1271 were reported since 19 January.
According to data from the Israeli Ministry of Health, on 10 February 660 vaccinated died "of COVID-19", 51.9% of the 1271 COVID deaths for that period. Only about 12.5% (1.3 million of 8 million) Israelis were vaccinated during that period.
This also confirms that vaccination promotes deaths because 51.9% of the COVID deaths occurred for (only) 12.5% vaccinated.

With the conclusion that the Pfizer vaccines, for the elderly killed about 40 times more people than the disease itself would have killed, and about 260 times more for the younger age class, for this 5-week vaccination period: http://www.nakim.org/israel-forums/v...c.php?t=270812
(https://archive.is/N8WBt)

----------


## Firestarter

> On 30 January, the elderly residents, mostly suffering from dementia, of the *Sint Elisabeth Verpleeg- en Gasthuis in Amersfoort* got their first shot of the experimental, immune suppressing COVID vaccine (in Dutch): https://archive.is/SAmKJ
> 
> As could be expected this was followed by most of the residents becoming seriously ill. According to our wonderful media this was another "COVID outbreak" for which 70 of the 106 residents tested positive.
> Already 10 residents have died


Earlier this week it was reported that already 22 residents have died (more than 20% of the 106 residents).
According to our wonderful media all of them died "of COVID" (instead of the immune suppressing mRNA vaccine).

Nursing home executive Evelien Bongers responded:



> With the start of vaccinations we had expected that the infections would decrease, but that did not happen and we are very upset about that. It is very intense. For the residents, for their families and loved ones and for our staff.


 https://healthimpactnews.com/2021/22...e-netherlands/

----------


## Firestarter

Wonderful news! Worldwide COVID cases, hospitalisations and deaths have all been going down sharply.
The global decline in “Covid deaths” started in mid-to-late January...


What could have caused this?!? It really doesn't take a genius to figure this one out.
On 13 January, shortly before the decline started, the WHO published 2 memos to decrease the number of COVID false-positives.
Among other instructions, the WHO stipulated to use lower cycle thresholds (CT values) for PCR tests, as more than 35 cycles would produce false-positives.

With the success of the deadly COVID mRNA vaccines guaranteed.
Quite possibly this also covers up how deadly the COVID vaccines really are: https://off-guardian.org/2021/02/26/...re-plummeting/

----------


## Firestarter

In the El Salvador care home in Toledo, Spain, they started poisoning the 78 residents with the Pfizer experimental COVID vaccine on 13 January. This care home had been free of COVID-19 since the start of the "pandemic".
Literally within days, many residents started getting ill, with 77 (of the 78) testing positive for corona. By 2 February, already 9 residents had died, with 5 more in hospital.

In early February, 35 Catholic sisters in Kentucky got the first dose of Pfizer’s vaccine.
Two days after the injections, 2 nuns died and 26 have tested positive for the virus: https://humansarefree.com/2021/02/sp...r-vaccine.html

----------


## Firestarter

I've done another simple internet search for "COVID outbreaks" (in Dutch: "COVID uitbraak").

Our wonderful media are reporting tremendous success from the Pfizer/BioNTech COVID vaccines, and that they can really notice the effects in the care homes.
For some reason, the articles forget to mention whether the deceased residents had been vaccinated or not. I guess that if they really want the vaccination campaign to work for depopulation purposes, they would keep it a secret if residents would suddenly die after vaccination.

I've read that the COVID-vaccination campaign in nursing homes in the Kingdom of the Netherlands started in January.
So with every recent "COVID outbreak" in nursing homes I read about, I'm thinking deadly vaccines.


Shortly after vaccination, the residents in nursing home Hoppesteyn in Rotterdam-Crooswijk got ill of which 62 tested positive for COVID and 17 have already died.

In nursing home Reyerheem in Ridderkerk, 22 residents died after 58 tested positive for corona, without information on vaccination status (in Dutch): https://www.ad.nl/rotterdam/corona-s...llen~a4ad7f95/


In nursing home Aelserhof in Elsloo, 12 residents tested positive, of which 1 died.
The article does mention that the vaccination campaign had already started, but no details (in Dutch): https://www.1limburg.nl/corona-uitbr...stehuis-elsloo


Sixty people in nursing home Vredewold (with 140 residents) in Leek were poisoned with the mRNA vaccines, and then suddenly 35 residents tested positive, of which 12 died, all of whom had been vaccinated.
But not to worry, according some "vaccine expert" Anke Huckriede, these deaths have absolutely nothing to do with the vaccines, and in reality these vaccines prevented even worse (in Dutch): https://het-westerkwartier.nl/artike...mettingen.html


You can't make this sh*t up, now that already a million gullible people in the Netherlands have been quickly poisoned with the deadly, untested mRNA vaccines, they report that all sorts of dangerous COVID-mutants are really taking a toll, with the "pandemic" spiraling out of control.
Of course this disaster can only be prevented by a complete lockdown of the economy and dangerous untested vaccines that are more deadly than even COVID-19 (in Dutch): https://www.nu.nl/coronavirus/611946...-sterk-op.html

----------


## Firestarter

I guess that big pharma can come up with a much better explanation than that COVID vaccines, compromise the immune system, which results in old people "dropping like flies"...

See what happened in Portugal with daily COVID deaths, after COVID vaccination started on 29 December 2020 (why did it suddenly rise and then drop?).


EDIT - I guess big pharma can explain that it's just another one of those strange coincidences that the COVID daily deaths suddenly dropped, when the amount of daily doses of vaccines dropped on 30 January...

----------


## Firestarter

The Pfizer-BioNTech COVID vaccine is bad, but the the Oxford-AstraZeneca vaccine is even worse! In the UK, for Oxford-AstraZeneca's vaccine 77% more adverse events and 25% more deaths have been reported, when compared to Pfizer's vaccine.
Please note that the adverse effects are underreported. This for example doesn't include all of the nursing home residents "dropping like flies", as these have been reported as "COVID-19 fatalities".
MHRA data (the UK version of the VAERS) reports 197 deaths after the Pfizer-BioNTech and 205 after the Oxford-AstraZeneca vaccine per 14 February, when 8.3 million Pfizer and 6.9 million AstraZeneca vaccinations had been administered.
.



> It is also remarkable how unfavorably the Oxford-AstraZeneca data compare with the Pfizer data. MHRA data show 26,823 reports related to Pfizer vaccines, including 77,207 reactions, and 31,427 reports related to Oxford-AstraZeneca, including 114,625 reactions.
> Thus the Pfizer reports run at ~3.2 per 1,000 while the Oxford-AstraZeneca reports run at ~4.6 per 1,000: which translates to 43% more reports associated with the Oxford-AstraZeneca vaccine compared with Pfizer. However, the Pfizer reports have an average of 2.9 reactions per report compared with 3.6 for the Oxford-AstraZeneca (again Oxford 24% higher) — so the rate of reactions reported is actually 77% higher overall for the Oxford-AstraZeneca vaccine.
> When it comes to fatalities, the Oxford-AstraZeneca product records a rate of 3 in 100,000 while Pfizer has 2.4 in 100,000 which is again 25% higher for Oxford-AstraZeneca.


https://childrenshealthdefense.org/d...ovid-vaccines/

----------


## Firestarter

As a result of the COVID mRNA vaccines (either of Pfizer/BioNTech or Oxford/Astrazeneca), a total of 20 women have had a spontaneous abortion in the UK.
This number has almost doubled in just a week. As of 14 February 2021, 11 women had lost their baby. Three of those after the Oxford vaccine and 8 due to the Pfizer vaccine.



While the number of spontaneous abortions is higher from the Pfizer vaccine, by 21 February the number of adverse reactions due to the Oxford jab is nearly double (157,637) than what has been reported for the Pfizer vaccine (85,179 adverse reactions): https://dailyexpose.co.uk/2021/03/07...b-doubles/amp/


236 Brits died shortly after getting poisoned with the experimental COVID vaccine, but according to the MHRA the vaccines "didn't play a role". It's amazing that when somebody dies shortly after getting the vaccines it's because of underlying conditions, but when somebody dies of COVID, the underlying conditions are irrelevant (or something like that?)...

Isn't it peculiar that while the number of COVID cases dropped sharply at the end of December, the number of COVID deaths remained high until the end of January?

https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/140233...dnt-play-role/


When the COVID vaccination campaign started in Denmark on 27 December 2020, there had been 1220 registered COVID deaths.
By 8 February 2021 (when the peak was already over) there were 2244 registered COVID deaths.
By 11 March, 2384 COVID deaths were reported in Denmark.

Why did the number of COVID deaths suddenly started to rise on 14 December and started to drop on 22 January? What is the influence of the changed PCR COVID testing protocol?

https://graphics.reuters.com/world-c...ories/denmark/


In Belgium, there were COVID outbreaks in at least 5 nursing homes, despite (more like BECAUSE) the residents had already been injected twice with the experimental COVID vaccines (in Dutch, and you need to log in):
https://www.limburger.nl/cnt/dmf20210312_94269303


February 2021 was one of the deadliest months in the nursing home Huis ter Wijck in the Netherlands. Spokespersons admitted more than 10 have died in the COVID outbreak, but refuse to say how many more.
Some media have reported 26 deceased residents.

Not very surprisingly the COVID outbreak started shortly after the first COVID vaccines had been given (in Dutch): https://www.nhnieuws.nl/nieuws/28225...l-slachtoffers

In Hendrik Kok in Rolde. a "large amount of" residents have died (not known how many) after the vaccination campaign started. The vaccinations were halted due to the COVID outbreak that started on 21 January (in Dutch): https://www.rtvdrenthe.nl/nieuws/168...ost-van-corona

In nursing home, Dekelhem in Gieten 8 residents died in a COVID outbreak that started around Christmas. I couldn't find any information on when vaccination started here...
On 4 January, already 7 of those residents had died (in Dutch): https://www.rtvdrenthe.nl/nieuws/167...ken-coronavrij

----------


## Firestarter

> Then how did “Israel manage to double the number of deaths it accumulated in the prior ten months of the pandemic”…”within two months of intensive inoculation with the Pfizer vaccine“?
> And, why did “Israel’s Covid-19 cases… spike sharply during the first month of the … mass vaccination campaign.“?
> (...)
> And, why have more pregnant women suddenly entered “critical care” while Covid-19 cases among infants have soared by whopping “1,300%? (from 400 cases in under two-year-olds on November 20 to 5,800 in February 2021).”
> “_Once the vaccination campaign started, we saw a very interesting shift. While the Orthodox Jews went en masse to get “the jab”, the Palestinians (Israeli Arabs) did not follow this pattern. In the early stages of the vaccination campaign, in January, we saw a rise of 15 times as many morbidity cases in the Orthodox Jewish segment while we saw a significant drop (in morbidity) in the Israeli Arab segment. By not taking the vaccine, the level of morbidity dropped sharply. It was then that I began to figure out there was a connection between vaccination and morbidity._”


https://www.unz.com/mwhitney/operati...-satans-poker/

----------


## Firestarter

I can't stand Alex Jones. But the doctor whistleblower, who lost 22 patients after they took the COVID-19 shot, sounds credible.
8 died within 48 hours after the first shot of the deadly Oxford-AstraZeneca vaccine in nursing homes.
Suddenly also many elderly people over 60 years old are treated in psychiatric institutions.
https://www.bitchute.com/video/9VJ9o5b1UsgK/

----------


## Firestarter

I haven't found information on vaccination status on the following COVID outbreaks, so will have to guess (at the risk of being wrong) that these outbreaks and deaths followed vaccination.


Half February a "COVID outbreak" started in the care home Avondlicht in Hoorn that killed 16 of its about 120 elderly residents.

Before that there had been "COVID outbreaks" and deaths of elderly residents in De Bosman in Venhuizen and De Rustenburcht in Ursem (in Dutch): https://www.noordhollandsdagblad.nl/...10318_58899568


On 5 January a "COVID outbreak" was reported in the nursing home Westerhof in Enkhuizen that killed 17 residents (in Dutch): https://www.enkhuizenactueel.nl/al-z...t-coronavirus/

----------


## Firestarter

The COVID vaccination campaign in Ireland started with the Pfizer–BioNTech vaccine on 29 December 2020.
But the vaccine campaign really started in earnest on 7 January (before that only a small amount of people in Ireland were poisoned with the Pfizer jab)...
Since 16 January, people also got the Moderna vaccine.
Since 8 February, people got the Oxford–AstraZeneca jab. This was suspended in Ireland on 14 March.

Before COVID vaccination started in Ireland death numbers were 88 and 104 in December and January. During this period the case fatality rate of COVID-19 in Ireland with 0.7% was similar to the second wave.
This period accounted for 2.4% of the total deaths in the COVID-19 pandemic - 103 reported "COVID-19 deaths " - 7 deaths per day on average.

Then after the corona vaccine campaign started on 7 January, since 21 January...
During this period deaths in the HFI nursing homes increased to 444 - a whopping 484% increase compared to the previous yearly average. In this same period the case fatality rate of COVID-19 in Ireland more than doubled to 1.8% (a more than 150% increase).
This period has accounted for more than half of the total COVID-19 deaths since the "pandemic" was started, by far the most deadly phase of the "pandemic".
There were 2251 deaths attributed to COVID-19 - 33 deaths per day on average (33!).

So they roll out the vaccines in Ireland, and suddenly the deaths in nursing homes skyrocket. I already know that the official story is that this had absolutely nothing to do with the vaccines, but I find this hard to believe...


Or see the "COVID deaths" in Ireland rise since the start of the COVID vaccination campaign.

https://healthfreedomireland.com/con...nursing-homes/
(https://archive.is/V08wg)

----------


## Firestarter

In Turkey there is a media hysteria over Erdogan arresting 10 former admirals. But the much bigger scandal of the worldwide genocide behind the coronavirus "pandemic" remains unreported by our dumb, deaf and blind media.

On 14 March they started to vaccinate faster, already more than 16 million Turks have been vaccinates (almost 9% of the population).


And then the daily COVID deaths started to rise sharply on 15 March, after it stopped decreasing on 5 March...

https://ourworldindata.org/coronavirus/country/turkey

----------


## Firestarter

Marco Cavaleri, head of vaccines at the European Medicines Agency (EMA), has said that there is a “clear” link between the Oxford-AstraZeneca COVID vaccine and a rare blood clotting syndrome (CVST) in younger people.
But hours later the EMA released a statement to deny a causal connection between the vaccine and blood clots.

The UK's big pharma supporting MHRA has admitted 30 blood clotting events in 18.1 million vaccine doses. The EMA has admitted that it may occur in 1 in every 100,000 under-60s.
Now they argue that this is much better than the far from lethal COVID, with a risk of dying of 1 in 2,500 for 25 to 44-year-olds (0.04%).

Oxford University has paused its trials of its coronavirus vaccine in children, waiting for the verdict on the blood clots.
At least 10 European countries have put some kind of restriction on AstraZeneca's jab: https://childrenshealthdefense.org/d...e-blood-clots/

----------


## Firestarter

The scary thing is that NOBODY reports on this. For the last month I've regularly seen ambulances going to the Amsta De Poort nursing home, at the Hugo de Grootkade in Amsterdam. I've never noticed something like this before (definitely not in 2020). This is another nursing home specialised in people with dementia.
Not very surprising they started vaccinating the elderly victims. On 28 and 29 January, all residents for which permission was obtained were poisoned with the COVID jab, and on 25 and 26 February they got their second shot (if not dead?).
So am I seeing "conspiracy theories" that aren't there?


It was surprisingly easy to find information on ambulances going to De Poort, I don't know how many are missing. In between brackets are the ride numbers. I couldn't find the capacity of De Poort.
Before 28 January, I found only 2 ambulances.
January 20 (Rit 5992);
January 21 (Rit 6179).


There was a spike in ambulances in the first 10 days after the first jab.
1 February (Reanimation)
2 February (Rit 10232)
5 February (Rit 11029; Rit 11134)
7 February (Reanimation; Rit 11598)
That's 6 ambulances in 7 days, including 2 needing reanimation...


Then a relatively "quiet" period of only 4 ambulances in 40 days.
14 February (Rit 13949)
28 February (18431)
10 March (Rit 21747)
17 March (Rit 23975)


From 28 March to 14 April, another 13 ambulances... almost 1 a day (about as often as the first 10 days after the first jab).
Will this continue, or automatically stop, as dead people don't require care?

28 March (Rit 27559)
1 April (Rit 28964)
2 April (Rit 29457; Rit 29379)
3 April (Rit 29654)
4 April (Rit 30054; Rit 30055)

8 April (Rit 31070; Rit 31100; Rit 31194)
13 April (Rit 32864; Rit 32909)
14 April (Rit 33340)

That's a total of 23 ambulances from 1 February (in Dutch) https://archive.is/UIUE2

----------


## Firestarter

Gibraltar currently has the world’s highest COVID-19 death rate per capita (2791 per million). Because Gibraltar is so small, with a total of 94 reported COVID fatalities, it's hard to draw definitive conclusions.

It took until 10 January before the Gibraltar COVID vaccination campaign really took off, and immediately the number of daily COVID fatalities started to rise.


Why did it drop after 26 January?
On 28 January, they almost stopped giving human guinea pigs their first COVID jab.


Israel’s COVID deaths doubled in just 2 months of vaccinations.
It went almost identical in the United Arab Emirates, where the rapid vaccination campaign was followed by an immediate surge in cases and deaths.
In Britain was a similar surge in COVID deaths after the vaccination campaign was launched: https://gilad.online/writings/2021/4...altar-massacre
https://www.worldometers.info/corona...try/gibraltar/

----------


## Firestarter

For some reason the following is blatantly blocked by Google.nl...

It's an overview of some of the deaths (and other adverse reactions) shortly after getting poisoned with the experimental COVID vaccines.
https://hive.blog/covid-19/@blackwat...orts-21-3-2021

----------


## merkelstan

Since the experimental gene-jabs aren't vaccines, at least not the classical kind.  I prefer to call them gene-jabs, not vaccines.

Thought i'd add the funny/sickening clip of Bill Gates bragging that Trump asked him about investigating vaccine safety, "I told him ... don't do that." 
https://brandnewtube.com/watch/bill-gates-saying-to-trump-not-to-investigate-vaccine-safety_TpxGTwlhQUsNzmR.html

I'm not advocating anyone flip out and harm Billy, but I wouldn't be shocked if someone did.

----------


## merkelstan

The graph you linked from healthfreedomireland doesn't directly support a 'jabs cause covid' narrative, rather it seems to confirm the official narrative that gene-jabs prevent the disease.  Let's zoom on it a bit.


in case inline image doesn't show, here's externally hosted

If you look how the cases spike before the jabs are roleld out, then rapidly decline, this graph tells the story that _the gene-jabations reduced the cases and solved the problem_.

If gene-jabations _caused actual covid cases_, you'd see a two week lag the other way around.  But if we consider what's behind the data, there might be other explanations.

How does Ireland classify a 'covid case'?   Does a Drosten PCR45 test create one?   Did they create a wave of 'cases' on purpose just before vaccine rollout?

The Blue spike in hospitalizations surges exactly when the jabs themselves did, meaning the reported 'hospitalizations for covid' might actually by hospital admissions for acute gene-jab reactions.  But that explanation seems contraindicated by the steady decline as gene-jabs slowed, then spiked again.

To confirm a conspiratorial story behind the graph we should find reports of a surge of PCR testing in Ireland in Dec. 2020. 

Be sure that big pharma has data scientists who know what numbers they need to create in the system to sell the story that they saved the day, and this graph tells that story.

----------


## Firestarter

Maybe you should stop distracting people by pointing out the COVID cases, which don't mean anything (not even that they're really infected with any coronavirus).
Look at the green line (your graph conveniently doesn't mention what this line means) that shows a massive surge in COVID deaths in Ireland after the COVID vaccination was started with the Pfizer–BioNTech vaccine on 29 December 2020.
I didn't make the graph... It looks like they intentionally made the green line seem low, to obscure the massive surge in deaths!



> The graph you linked from healthfreedomireland doesn't directly support a 'jabs cause covid' narrative, rather it seems to confirm the official narrative that gene-jabs prevent the disease. Let's zoom on it a bit.



.



> So they roll out the vaccines in Ireland, and suddenly the deaths in nursing homes skyrocket. I already know that the official story is that this had absolutely nothing to do with the vaccines, but I find this hard to believe...

----------


## merkelstan

> It looks like they intentionally made the green line seem low, to obscure the massive surge in deaths!
> .


I noticed that too, didn't mention it since it wasn't germane to the point i was making.  

Do please read my posts carefully; I make them as short as possible.  You can see that I mentioned that the 'cases' can be frauldulent depending on the method used to tally them.

The killer graph is the second one you linked.  I have seen many, many stories of deaths from these gene-jabs.

Assuming the genes jabbed really do ONLY code for the Sars-Cov2 spike protein, we know that it is biologically active, and nobody has done verified research to show how many cells get transformed into spike-producers, which cells where in the body, how long it takes for them to get killed and shut-down, and what the distribution of how much spike protein is produced varies by patient.

To even call administering this stuff an 'experimental treatment' is bordering on a lie.  If you want to experiment seriously with the spike protein as a vaccine, you synthesize the spike protein in a lab and administer it in controlled doses, like NovaVax in India is doing.  Then you can get some real data on the dose-response and side-effect profile.

But of course by the time you've collected the experimental data sometime in 2023, the population is herd-immune to this coronavirus as well and you can't shovel hundreds of millions of doses on governments who in return give you billions in tax payer money.

As always it's the government operating outside legitimate bounds that enables this evil.  Corporations just line-up to take advantage of it.

----------


## Firestarter

At this time, there seems to be a media hysteria over the horrors of the COVID "pandemic" in India.
Sleepy Joe promised to send the US army to the country with the second largest population in the world, to "help" them with their fast increasing population...

This seems to confirm - once again - that COVID vaccines do more harm than good.
By 14 April, more than 111 million people in India have already received one dose of the deadly COVID vaccines, and over 17 million people have been fully (twice) vaccinated

The mass COVID vaccination campaign in India started in earnest around half March 2021.

https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-021-00996-y

At about the same time the number of COVID cases exploded...
And the number of COVID-19 deaths spiked...

https://ourworldindata.org/coronavirus/country/india

----------


## merkelstan

Yep, more data

----------


## Firestarter

In this video German-Thai-American microbiologist Dr. Sucharit Bhakdi warns that the COVID "pandemic" is based on lies and that the COVID “vaccines” will decimate the human population.
The most interesting to me is how he explains that the mRNA vaccines will destroy the human body in terms and analogies, although I find it hard to understand.

From 18:00 - 33:00 he explains that the COVID vaccine is dangerous because of the gene technology.
When millions of genes are injected into the bloodstream, they will enter the cells, which then start producing the spike protein and waste.
Then come the lymphocites trained to kill the waste, which causes blood clotting.

Some of the known symptoms of the COVID vaccines, are headache, loss of consciousness and loss of muscle movement.
Especially headache is a sign of blood clotting in the brain caused by the mRNA vaccine.

He speculates that younger people with a stronger immune system will react more aggressive to the mRNA vaccines, with even more adverse effects than for the elderly, causing immune enhancement.
The second mRNA jab, and coming third, fourth, etc., will cause even more horrible immune enhancement: https://thenewamerican.com/covid-sho...rns-dr-bhakdi/


Obviously this man is an expert in his field, but this doesn't mean that it's more than an educated guess.
Sadly missing is any theory on the low lymphocyte counts that he probably never heard about, or the notion that these COVID vaccines were designed to sterilise women, or cause dementia (which are my educated guesses, I'm no biologist though)...
Isn't immune enhancement exactly the opposite of low lymphocyte counts?


Here is a chapter from Bhakdi's coming  book "Corona unmasked": https://www.goldegg-verlag.com/golde..._leseprobe.pdf
(https://web.archive.org/web/20210422..._leseprobe.pdf)

----------


## Firestarter

This isn't as bad as I expected (compared to more than 10% of residents of some nursing homes dying after vaccination)...
Canadian doctor Charles Hoffe complains about the severe adverse effects of the COVID-vaccines. Hoffe was blackmailed by a gag order to not talk publicly about his concerns about the COVID vaccine, and thinks that the COVID vaccination campaign should be stopped.

After he started poisoning 900 human guinea pigs with the experimental Moderna vaccine, starting mid-January:
only 1 died;
another 3 people look like they will be permanently disabled, symptoms include disabling neurological deficits, with chronic pain continuous for more than 10 weeks;
Numerous allergic reactions, with 2 cases of anaphylaxis.

He also thinks that the spike proteins that get made by the body after the mRNA vaccines could trigger an autoimmune disorder and that women suffering miscarriages after the vaccine suggest that many women will be sterilised.
https://www.bitchute.com/video/o1ZMvBP3sDrK/
https://healthimpactnews.com/2021/ca...his-community/

----------


## Firestarter

Oh man, that COVID-19 is a sneaky bastard, waiting until people get injected with the experimental vaccines, and then out of nowhere, wham... killing them off, just before the 95% immunity kicks in!
I'm almost sure that this has nothing to do with the COVID vaccines. Even though they were emergency approved at "warp speed" without a proper medical trials, I really don't need evidence on their adverse effects. I always wanted to be a lab rat when my government tells me to.

The popular 59-year-old Indian actor Vivekh was promoting the COVID vaccines, and posted photos of being jabbed on 15 April 2021.
The following day, he was short of breath and suffered chest pain. He was admitted to SIMS Hospital in Chennai, where doctors concluded he suffered heart failure caused by thrombosis. On 17 April, he died.

But rest assured, according to the hospital there is no evidence whatsoever that this was caused by the vaccine: https://greatgameindia.com/india-hea...-dies-vaccine/

----------


## Firestarter

In Israel, shortly after vaccination with the the Pfizer-BioNTech COVID-19 vaccine, 62 people suffered myocarditis, most of them between the ages of 18 and 30, including 2 deaths. 5 million people in Israel have already been vaccinated for COVID.
55 cases of those cases occurred in men and 56 after the second dose of the vaccine.

Myocarditis can lead to heart attacks.
The 2 victims that died were reportedly healthy until being poisoned with the vaccine - a 22-year-old woman and a 35-year-old man.
While Pfizer denied seeing myocarditis after the COVID vaccines, in the CDC’s VAERS 62 cases of myocarditis have been reported, 23 of those after the Pfizer vaccine.

According to Lyn Redwood, as the mRNA vaccines instruct the body to make the spike protein:



> The problem with this approach is that the spike protein alone — which the mRNA vaccines instruct the body to make — has been implicated as a key cause of cardiac injury and death in people with COVID-19.


That's like saying that the vaccines CAUSE a COVID infection: https://childrenshealthdefense.org/d...-leaked-study/

----------


## Firestarter

On 1 March, the COVID vaccination campaign in Cambodia took off. On 15 March, the number of COVID deaths suddenly started to rise.
On 20 February the number of COVID cases started to rise and on 4 April skyrocketing. You would expect that if COVID is the cause of death, number of COVID cases would rise BEFORE COVID fatalities (and a spike in cases would lead to a spike in deaths).

https://ourworldindata.org/coronavirus/country/cambodia

----------


## Firestarter

All through 2020, the nation/island the Seychelles didn't report a single COVID death (whatever that may mean).
Then after the COVID vaccination campaign was started on 13 January, becoming the most COVID-vaxxed nation in the world with over 60% vaccinated...

On 16 January 2021, the number of COVID deaths (and cases) started to rise, from 1 to 28 deaths by 30 April (the last reported COVID fatality).

https://www.worldometers.info/corona...ry/seychelles/


The Seychelles health minister Peggy Vidot, almost, said... because of "_all the exceptional efforts we are making, the Covid-19 situation in our country is critical right now, with many daily cases reported last week_”: https://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...as-cases-surge

----------


## Firestarter

That COVID sure is sneaky, attacking the population precisely at the same time as vaccination begins! So obviously no matter the side effects, or lack of efficacy, or lack of scientific trials we need MORE vaccines.

Oh man these untested experimental COVID vaccines are just great - look at India!

See another great COVID vaccine campaign example - Mongolia.

https://dailyexpose.co.uk/2021/05/05...dence-too-far/

----------


## Firestarter

This looks bad, but because of lacking information impossible to determine how bad. More than 100 patients died in a single Indian hospital after being poisoned with the experimental COVID-19 vaccines.
In the last week, another 3 Indian doctors that had been injected with both doses of the COVID vaccine, died 1 to 2 months after the jab.

According to another modelling exercise in the UK, in the expected "third wave of COVID-19" some 60% to 70% of the COVID deaths will be in the vaccinated population: https://greatgameindia.com/100-vacci...ndia-hospital/

----------


## Firestarter

The following article and (to be deleted?) video, claims that there is a worldwide "pattern" that after the start of the COVID vaccination campaign, the COVID deaths rise sharply.




See for example Cambodia...

https://www.globalresearch.ca/same-p...ywhere/5745356

----------


## alivecream

Great video; However, each country has lots of variables that affect the data.

----------


## Firestarter

One Swedish media outlet reported that the number of adverse reaction from the experimental COVID vaccines registered in only a few months exceeds the total number of vaccine adverse events typically filed in more than 4 years.

The number of adverse reactions from the AstraZeneca COVID jab is even larger than from the Moderna and Pfizer COVID vaccines.
The number of 19,961 adverse reactions of AstraZeneca’s Vaxzevria are 63% of the filed COVID vaccine adverse effects, while the AstraZeneca shot only accounts for 26% of the roughly 2.7 million COVID jabs in Sweden: https://www.zerohedge.com/covid-19/s...ied-covid-jabs

----------


## Firestarter

Maybe you've tried in vain to ignore the media hysteria of Israel once again bombing poor Palestines.
While protests against the corona police state are brutally beat down, and/or completely ignored by the mainstream media, protests against the crimes against humanity by Israel are now suddenly BIG news...

What could possibly be the motive for this sudden hysteria?
It looks orchestrated to cover-up some worse scandal...

The high COVID-vaccinated Israel has experienced skyrocketing COVID cases and deaths, while the number of COVID cases and deaths in low COVID-vaccinated Palestine remained low.
Cynically saying, bombing the hell out of Palestinians that refuse the experimental, deadly COVID vaccines, is one way of "proving" that it's dangerous to refuse these genocidal vaccines. At the very least it works great for a distraction, with people so severely brainwashed that it's amazing that they never forget to bring their surveillance equipment (mobile phones) that has made this "plandemic" possible...

The result of the great Israel COVID vaccination "Success story? Israel’s coronavirus stats are worse than all its neighbors".



> Israel’s leaders have lauded the country’s coronavirus figures: 16,667 cases, and 279 deaths as of Thursday morning. This translates to 1,929 cases per million and 32 deaths per million.
> (...)
> But in Egypt and Jordan, immediate neighbors of Israel, figures are lower. They recorded 139 cases per million and 66 cases per million, respectively, and their death rates are seven per million and 0.9 per million, respectively. The Palestinians, with their 398 cases and two deaths, stand at 78 cases per million and 0.4 deaths per million.
> Syria and Lebanon, also immediate neighbors, have reported three cases per million 141 cases per million, respectively, and morbidity rates of 0.2 deaths per million and four per million, respectively.


https://www.timesofisrael.com/succes...its-neighbors/
(https://archive.is/xdj1g)

----------


## Firestarter

This is from a recent literature review of some of the reasons that the experimental COVID vaccines shouldn't have been emergency approved. My main problem with the paper is overlength (40+ pages).
Sadly missing is the Pfizer study that showed that the COVID vaccine suppressed the immune system for 6 to 8 days from the original post in this thread (there wouldn't be some sort of cover-up would it?)...


One thing I learned from the paper is the reason that the COVID mRNA vaccines have to be stored at so incredibly low temperatures (70 degrees Celsius for the Pfizer vaccine), is gene-edited vaccines are highly unstable, because the mRNA in vaccines breaks down.

Another interesting tidbit of information is that instead of the "normal" adjuvants that are intentionally added to vaccines to make them extra damaging for your health (to "boost" immune response - no joke!), new experimental never before used polyethylene glycol (PEG) have been used for adjuvant.



> In animal studies it has been shown that complement activation is responsible for both anaphylaxis and cardiovascular collapse, and injected PEG activates multiple complement pathways in humans as well. The authors of one study conclude by noting that “This cascade of secondary mediators substantially amplifies effector immune responses and may induce anaphylaxis in sensitive individuals. Indeed, recent studies in pigs have demonstrated that systemic complement activation (e.g., induced following intravenous injection of PEGylated liposomes) can underlie cardiac anaphylaxis where C5a played a causal role.” (Hamad et al., 2008) It is also important to note that anaphylactoid shock in pigs occurred not with first injected exposure, but following second injected exposure (Kozma et al., 2019).
> 
> The presence of antibodies against PEG is widespread in the population (Zhou et al., 2020). Yang and Lai (2015) found that around 42% of blood samples surveyed contained anti-PEG antibodies, and they warn that these could have important consequencesfor any PEG-based therapeutics introduced. Hong et. al. (2020) found anti-PEG antibodies with a prevalence up to 72% in populations with no prior exposure to PEG-based medical therapy. Lila et. al. (2018) note that the “existence of such anti-PEG antibodies has been intimately correlated with an impairment of therapeutic efficacy in tandem with the development of severe adverse effects in several clinical settings employing PEGylated-based therapeutics.”


Here's the full study: https://ijvtpr.com/index.php/IJVTPR/article/view/23/36


Here's a much shorter article on this paper: http://www.williamengdahl.com/englishNEO19May2021.php

----------


## Firestarter

I guess that there are countries in the world, where the COVID "pandemic" became less "serious" after mass vaccination with the experimental, not properly tested COVID vaccines began.
But there are many, many countries in the world that show that these vaccines are worse than the disease.

*Nepal (28 million inhabitants)*
The vaccination campaign began at the end of January 2021 (with the Chinese vaccine and the Indian Astra Zeneca).
After ten months before vaccination, Nepal had 270,092 confirmed cases and 2017 COVID deaths.
After vaccination began, the epidemic has exploded. In only 4 months  Nepal reached 497,052 confirmed cases (+90%) and 6,024 COVID deaths (+200%).



*Thailand (70 million inhabitants)*
The vaccination campaign began in the first week of March.
Before vaccination, Thailand had 25,000 confirmed cases and 83 COVID deaths.
After vaccination began, in only 2 months  Thailand reached 123,066 confirmed cases (+400%) and 735 COVID deaths (+800%).

*Cambodia (27 million inhabitants)*



*Mongolia (3.3 million inhabitants)*



*Brazil (217 million inhabitants)*
Vaccination began on January 18 with weekly mortality stabilised around 7,000.

https://www.globalresearch.ca/covid-...idence/5746393

----------


## Firestarter

Rising COVID deaths in Irish nursing homes following COVID vaccination, 14 April 2021...



> I wish to make you aware of a very serious rise in the number of nursing home deaths (excess deaths) for the three-week period beginning at the end January 2021. The attached chart (page 3) shows 160 deaths from a selection of just 10 of the 572 HIQA registered nursing homes that I have studied during the period mentioned.


https://archive.org/details/irish-co...ination-deaths

----------


## Firestarter

If I understand correctly, according to @AngryCanadian also in Canada the COVID vaccines worsen the COVID "pandemic"...

While the first COVID vaccines were given in Canada on 15 December 2020, they started slow and only really "started" the vaccination campaign (increase the number of daily jabs) on 19 February 2021...
On 5 April 2021, they started to increase the number of daily vaccines even further...



The number of COVID cases and deaths in Canada was sharply dropping from its 8-10 January peak to 10 March 2021. And then stayed more or less constant for 4 weeks.
On 8 April 2021 the number of daily COVID deaths suddenly started to rise again.



It can't really explain why the COVID deaths only start to rise after some sort of "treshold" of daily vaccine doses is met (I've seen this in other countries too). It seems that the first peak couldn't have been caused by the relatively low amount of COVIC vaccines (unless these were only elderly people at high risk to die from the vaccines).
At the very least this shows that the COVID vaccines aren't effective (certainly not 95%!): https://ourworldindata.org/coronavirus/country/canada

----------


## Firestarter

In Suriname, the COVID vaccination campaign was started in February 2021, but the number of daily vaccines only started to rise on 19 March. From 31 March to 27 April the number of daily vaccines was lowered to the pre-19 March level.
Then the number of daily vaccines doses was built up to a peak from 23-26 May.



The number of COVID deaths dropped from a (low) peak on 11 January to zero from 1-18 December 2020 (without vaccines), and then started to rise again, to a (low) peak by 26 April and then lowered again.
Since 13 May the number of COVID deaths in Suriname skyrocketed, at the same time that the number of daily vaccines peaked...

https://ourworldindata.org/coronavirus/country/suriname

----------


## Firestarter

If hypothetically speaking the experimental vaccines would prevent COVID infections, the amount of COVID cases and deaths would plummet with increasing vaccination rates.

There are many examples of countries where the exact opposite happens, showing that the vaccine "cure" is worse than the COVID "disease"...

*UK*



> A government spokesperson emphasised that there was no evidence that these deaths were caused by the vaccine.
> I guess that it's just another one of those strange "coincidences" that the number of "coronavirus deaths" in the UK spiked since vaccination started!



*Spain*



> At about 12 January the daily deaths of COVID suddenly started to rise in Spain, till a peak from 20 January to 10 February (hopefully over, or can we expect even more as vaccination continues?).



*Portugal*



> See what happened in Portugal with daily COVID deaths, after COVID vaccination started on 29 December 2020 (why did it suddenly rise and then drop?).



*Turkey*



> And then the daily COVID deaths started to rise sharply on 15 March, after it stopped decreasing on 5 March...



*India*



> At about the same time the number of COVID cases exploded...
> And the number of COVID-19 deaths spiked...



*Nepal*



> After vaccination began, the epidemic has exploded. In only 4 months Nepal reached 497,052 confirmed cases (+90%) and 6,024 COVID deaths (+200%).



*Brazil*



> Vaccination began on January 18 with weekly mortality stabilised around 7,000.



*Suriname*



> Since 13 May the number of COVID deaths in Suriname skyrocketed, at the same time that the number of daily vaccines peaked...

----------


## Danke

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Firestarter again

----------


## Firestarter

While most of 2020 the COVID "pandemic" was without COVID vaccines, in 2021 a massive amount of innocent victims were poisoned with the experimental COVID vaccines.
So, not very surprisingly the number of so-called "Covid-19 deaths" in the first 5 months of this year is already higher than in 2020.

The intensified vaccination campaign in parts of Asia and Latin America have propelled global COVID deaths higher.
Argentine President Alberto Fernández said: “_We are living through our worst moment since the start of the pandemic_”.

As the vaccination campaign started in Europe and North America, at the turn of the year these parts of the world accounted for 73% of daily cases and 72% of daily deaths.
Now, as South America, Asia and Africa have intensified the COVID vaccination campaign, they account for more than 80% of daily cases and 75% of daily COVID deaths (of course the majority of people in the world survive in Asia).

Already more than half in the U.S., more than 40% in the EU and 22% in South America have been jabbed with these deadly COVID vaccines.
As they will have to stop vaccinating people in the "developed" world, it looks like the death toll by the COVID vaccines (cynically reported as COVID deaths) will have to drop (until we get booster shots of course).
We can also expect that in the Northern hemisphere the number of deaths reported as COVID-19 will rise in October/November (when every single year flu deaths rise).

Don't be surprised that if you open the link to the WSJ article, you find my summary of the information unrecognisably transformed into vaccine propaganda (or vice versa) that concludes (despite all the evidence that the COVID vaccines are deadly) “_The strategy is pretty simple: Everybody in the world has to get a vaccine_”: https://archive.is/cIjRI

----------


## Firestarter

Can you imagine that now our wonderful media are spinning the tale that a major amount of COVID deaths could have been prevented if only Japan had vaccinated faster?!?

Japan has seen significantly more COVID deaths in 2021 than in 2020.
After a first peak from 3 to 8 February, the number of COVID deaths drastically dropped until 7 April, then began to sharply rise to another peak from 21 to 23 May.



While the first COVID vaccines were given in February, the number of daily doses only started to be increased on 18 April (when only 1% of Japanese had been jabbed), reaching 12% of the population by 10 June...



While the peak in COVID deaths has dropped since 23 May, the number of fatalities is still very high, and is probably caused by the experimental COVID vaccines: https://ourworldindata.org/coronavirus/country/japan

----------


## Firestarter

The following was written by Dr. Rebecca Carley, already in 2005. It contains some convincing arguments that vaccines make viral infections worse.
And also argues that mRNA vaccines could cause the extinction of all vaccinated life...




> IgA helps protect against viral infection, agglutinate bacteria, neutralize microbial toxins, and decrease attachment of pathogens to mucosal surfaces. What this author has realized is that bypassing this mucosal aspect of the immune system by directly injecting organisms into the body leads to a corruption in the immune system itself whereby IgA is transmuted into IgE, and/or the B cells are hyperactivated to produce pathologic amounts of self-attacking antibody as well as suppression of cytotoxic T cells (as explained shortly). As a result, the pathogenic viruses or bacteria cannot be eliminated by the immune system and remain in the body, where they cause chronic disease and thus further grow and/or mutate as the individual is exposed to ever more antigens and toxins in the environment. This is especially true with viruses grouped under the term "stealth adapted", which are viruses formed when vaccine viruses combine with viruses from tissues used to culture them, leading to a lack of some critical antigens normally recognized by the cellular immune system.
> (...)
> 
> In fact, the "prevention" of a disease via vaccination is, in reality, an inability to expel organisms due to the suppression of the cell-mediated response. Thus, rather than preventing disease, the disease is actually prevented from ever being resolved. The organisms continue circulating through the body, adapting to the hostile environment by transforming into other organisms depending on acidity, toxicity and other changes to the internal terrain of the body as demonstrated by the works of Professor Antoine Bichamp.
> (...)
> 
> Another heinous (and obviously genocidal) creation of the Anti-Hippocratics is the DNA vaccines now being developed. These vaccines contain plasmids, which are closed rings of recombinant DNA that make their way into the nucleus of a cell and instruct the cell to synthesize encoded antigenic proteins[8]. Thus, the very genetic makeup of the individual, plant or animal will be altered to produce a never ending supply of antigens to distract the immune system. These genetic changes will remain as cell division occurs, and will be transmissible to offspring. This is the TRUE "mark of the beast", and could  lead to extinction and/or modification (including behavioral) of any group inoculated.


https://famguardian.org/Subjects/Hea...ations-WMD.htm
(https://archive.is/RWKEP)

----------


## Danke

movie:  https://tubitv.com/movies/589457/the-invasion

----------


## Firestarter

New research shows that the toxic coronavirus spike protein from the COVID-19 vaccines (un)expectedly enters the bloodstream, which is a probable cause of thousands of adverse effects, including blood clots, heart disease and brain damage.

According to vaccine expert Byram Bridle, associate in Ontario, Canada. Once in the bloodstream, the spike protein can attach to ACE2 receptors on blood platelets and the cells that line blood vessels.



> When that happens it can do one of two things: it can either cause platelets to clump, and that can lead to clotting. That’s exactly why we’ve been seeing clotting disorders associated with these vaccines. It can also lead to bleeding.
> (...)
> 
> We thought the spike protein was a great target antigen, we never knew the spike protein itself was a toxin and was a pathogenic protein. So by vaccinating people we are inadvertently inoculating them with a toxin.


https://www.lifesitenews.com/news/va...angerous-toxin

----------


## Firestarter

In 2020 a total of 365 vaccine deaths were reported to VAERS.
In 2021, post warp speed approved COVID vaccines, already 6000 vaccine deaths have been reported to VAERS.



In the US, about half of COVID vaccine deaths reported to VAERS happened within 48 hours of vaccination.

This may seem a small amount compared to the billions that have been vaccinated (worldwide), but  we know next to nothing about the long-term adverse effects of the not properly tested COVID vaccines. In 2009/2010, it took one year before the public was informed of the neurological damages caused by swine flu vaccine adjuvants: https://swprs.org/covid-rna-vaccines-deaths/

----------


## Firestarter

The following isn't some rant from an antivaxxer, but the educated opinion of an expert (inventor) on mRNA technology, who goes on to explain that these type of vaccines should have never been approved without proper long-term medical trials (that usually include animal trials for at least 3 years), especially as they're completely new technology that has never been used in vaccines before.

He points out that the "biologically active" spike protein being spread throughout the body is especially troubling, and "very dangerous"...


https://coronanews123.wordpress.com/...ll-transcript/

----------


## Firestarter

> Byram Bridle, associate in Ontario, Canada. Once in the bloodstream, the spike protein can attach to ACE2 receptors on blood platelets and the cells that line blood vessels.


When I searched for more information I got dozens of stories from so-called "fact checkers", claiming that the whole story is "fake". One of the reasons I find these "fact checkers" less than credible, is that they seem to forget that as these vaccines were emergency approved before the medical trials were completed, there is no "evidence" of their efficacy (95%?) or (lack of) adverse effects.

I DID find the following interview of Byram Bridle, who is blatantly cut off by the reporter that interviews him. Maybe there is more important "news" than vaccines that shouldn't have been approved that could potentially cause severe health damage in billions of people...
https://www.bitchute.com/video/HpSintm0DrrW/

----------


## Firestarter

The following video by Bryan Ardis on the "plandemic" and COVID vaccines is actually quite good.

https://www.bitchute.com/video/9SRnnDblhWR4/


Ardis argues that the FDA knew about the adverse effects of the experimental COVID vaccines, but then swept these under the rug to emergency approve the deadly vaccines anyway.
The most important evidence he presents is page 16 from the following "Vaccines and Related Biological Products Advisory Committee" of the US Food & Drug Administration (FDA), 22 October 2020 that show very serious "possible" adverse effects, including 4 different blood clot disorders.
While they subsequently listed only the minor adverse effects in its official advice for the sheeple to consume...


https://www.fda.gov/media/143557/download

----------


## Firestarter

In Norway they did a study of the first 100 elderly nursing home residents that died after being poisoned with the deadly Pfizer-BioNTech COVID-19 vaccines, finding that the vaccine was responsible for 10 of these deaths, while possibly also another 26 (combined that's 36% of these deaths after the jab).



> The expert group was established at the end of February 2021 to look into the cause of the first 100 reported deaths of nursing home residents who had received the Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine.
> The review reported on 19 May and concluded that a causal link between the Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine and death was considered “likely” in 10 of the 100 cases, “possible” in 26 cases, and “unlikely” in 59 cases. The remaining five were deemed “unclassifiable.”


https://www.bmj.com/content/373/bmj.n1372


Sadly missing from this report is a discussion. Does this mean that probably 36 of these 100 would still be alive if they had not been vaxxed?
How should we extrapolate this to the total of deaths in nursing homes (in Norway) since the vaccination campaign was started?
If the rate of deaths in the nursing homes is already high, the percentage of deaths caused by the vaccines in younger, healthier people would be much higher...

We already know that young healthy people couldn't possibly benefit from a vaccine for a coronavirus with a mortality rate lower than 0.1%. Does this also confirm that old people in bad health couldn't possibly benefit from the experimental COVID vaccines?!?

----------


## Firestarter

How could we have missed it?
Public Health England (PHE) released a report that shows the majority of alleged COVID-19 cases of the Indian mutant, Delta variant had been poisoned with the deadly COVID-19 vaccines.
For the number of people over 50 who tested positive for the Delta variant, the vaccinated outnumber the unvaccinated 10 to 1, with "fully vaccinated" 37% of the confirmed cases.



Of the 117 deaths from the Delta variant since 1 February, 60% had received at least one COVID-19 jab.
The majority of people who died from the delta variant (not the vaccine?) were vaccinated.



PHE also revealed just how dangerous the Delta variant is. The case fatality rate for the Delta variant is an astronomical 0.1% (the death rate for COVID-19 is even lower)!

https://dailyexpose.co.uk/2021/06/26...en-vaccinated/

----------


## Firestarter

The World Health Organization emergency approved the Chinese COVID vaccine Sinovac, which has a reported efficacy of 51% in preventing "symptomatic disease" and 100% in preventing "severe COVID-19 and hospitalisation".
Obviously the WHO was lying about the efficacy...

In several countries COVID outbreaks were reported shortly after a large part of their population were vaccinated with Sinovac (or Sinopharm), including Mongolia, Seychelles, Bahrain and Chile.

In Kudus, in central Java, more than 500 fully vaccinated medical workers tested positive for COVID-19 in the last 2 weeks.
At least 10 of the 26 Indonesian doctors that died from COVID-19 this month had been fully vaccinated with Sinovac.

Maybe you could have guessed what the "health experts" propose after people getting seriously ill  and dying after being COVID vaxxed... more vaccines: https://www.theguardian.com/world/20...inovac-vaccine

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> The following isn't some rant from an antivaxxer, but the *educated opinion of an expert (inventor) on mRNA technology,* who goes on to explain that *these type of vaccines should have never been approved without proper long-term medical trials* (that usually include animal trials for at least 3 years), especially as they're completely new technology that has never been used in vaccines before.
> 
> He points out that the "biologically active" spike protein being spread throughout the body is especially troubling, and "very dangerous"...
> 
> 
> https://coronanews123.wordpress.com/...ll-transcript/


EM.

Dr Robert Malone, inventor of mRNA tech,  is right in speaking out for informed consent and against suppression of any talk of risks and and adverse effects of vax occuring in some cases.  As always sunshine and open discussion helps people see things with clarity and make right choices. 
For the record, he himself got fully vaccinated with moderna. 

As to super fast (warp speed) vax approval, political pressure and threats from a controversial politician was behind that:


*Trump WH orders FDA chief to authorize Pfizer vaccine Friday or submit his resignation*
White  House Chief of Staff Mark Meadows on Friday told Stephen Hahn,   the  commissioner of the Food and Drug Administration, to submit his    resignation if the agency does not clear the nations first coronavirus    vaccine by days end, according to people familiar with the situation    who spoke on the condition of anonymity because they were not  authorized   to discuss what happened.
The  threat came on the same day that President Trump tweeted that the   FDA  is a big, old, slow turtle in its handling of vaccines, while    exhorting Commissioner Stephen Hahn to get the dam vaccines out NOW.    He added: Stop playing games and start saving lives!!!
(From: Trump decries "Reckless anti-vaccine rhetoric, anti-vaccine conspiracy theories").

----------


## AngryCanadian

> The World Health Organization emergency approved the Chinese COVID vaccine Sinovac, which has a reported efficacy of 51% in preventing "symptomatic disease" and 100% in preventing "severe COVID-19 and hospitalisation".
> Obviously the WHO was lying about the efficacy...
> 
> In several countries COVID outbreaks were reported shortly after a large part of their population were vaccinated with Sinovac (or Sinopharm), including Mongolia, Seychelles, Bahrain and Chile.
> 
> In Kudus, in central Java, more than 500 fully vaccinated medical workers tested positive for COVID-19 in the last 2 weeks.
> At least 10 of the 26 Indonesian doctors that died from COVID-19 this month had been fully vaccinated with Sinovac.
> 
> Maybe you could have guessed what the "health experts" propose after people getting seriously ill  and dying after being COVID vaxxed... more vaccines: https://www.theguardian.com/world/20...inovac-vaccine


On Pfizer's covid vaccine site they even openly admit that this vaccine is not a FDA approved.




> There is no FDA approved vaccine to prevent Covid 19.Pfizer Covid 19 Vaccine is an apporved vaccine may prevent Covid

----------


## Danke

> The following video by Bryan Ardis on the "plandemic" and COVID vaccines is actually quite good.
> 
> https://www.bitchute.com/video/9SRnnDblhWR4/
> 
> 
> Ardis argues that the FDA knew about the adverse effects of the experimental COVID vaccines, but then swept these under the rug to emergency approve the deadly vaccines anyway.
> The most important evidence he presents is page 16 from the following "Vaccines and Related Biological Products Advisory Committee" of the US Food & Drug Administration (FDA), 22 October 2020 that show very serious "possible" adverse effects, including 4 different blood clot disorders.
> While they subsequently listed only the minor adverse effects in its official advice for the sheeple to consume...
> 
> ...


Watch this

----------


## Firestarter

I'm not sure whether  @oyarde is genuinely afraid of the Danke variant, or that  @Danke is simply his most important compatriot on Ronpaulforums...
As far as I can tell the vaccine is deadlier than COVID, COVID-19 was never a good reason to declare a pandemic, and the "delta COVID variant" is just more fear mongering. It's normal for a coronavirus to mutate, but this wouldn't have anything to do with COVID-19.

I still don't really understand what's the relevance of a positive COVID test, but in Israel by 6 July, around 85% of reported "COVID Delta infections" were fully vaccinated.



More importantly, the COVID vaxxed develop symptoms by a ratio of 5:1.
The COVID vaxxed have a higher risk to get so severaly ill that they wound up in hospital.



The medical experiment in Israel is turning into a disaster for the vaccinated (can somebody explain the difference between what's happening in the world and genocide?): https://gilad.online/writings/2021/7...ils-itselfnbsp

----------


## oyarde

I'm pretty well immune to cold virus but according to the news I will soon be alone as you others will perish.

----------


## Firestarter

> I'm pretty well immune to cold virus but according to the news I will soon be alone as you others will perish.


You nor I are immune from radiation.

Where are you gonna hide from the kill grid: COVID-pandemic-smokescreen-for-radiation-sickness

----------


## Firestarter

In the 7 months since the experimental COVID vaccines were warp speed emergency approved, in December of 2020, almost 50% more deaths were reported in the US from the COVID-19 shots alone than deaths from ALL vaccines in the entire 31 years since VAERS was started in 1990.

*From December 2020 to 2 July 2021 - 9,048 deaths from COVID-19 vaccines.
From 1990 to November 2020 - 6,145 deaths following all vaccines* recorded in VAERS: https://healthimpactnews.com/2021/cd...n-baby-deaths/

----------


## Firestarter

An anonymous whistle-blower, who is an insider "_has sworn under penalty of purgery that there have been at least 45,000 deaths_” from the COVID vaccines reported to the Vaccine Adverse Events Reporting System (VAERS).

That's about 5 times higher than the official number of 9,048 deaths until 2 July 2021 (of which 2,063 deaths in the last week alone): https://dailyexpose.co.uk/2021/07/19...al-government/

----------


## Firestarter

In more than 150 care homes across England at least 20 residents died "of COVID-19". Is that in government "care"?!?

See the (new) spike in nursing home deaths after the mass COVID vaccination campaign was started in December 2020 (starting in nursing homes!).


https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...us-deaths.html

----------


## merkelstan

You can't uncritically repeat 'covid deaths' without mentioning that it's not known how many were deaths WITH covid versus deaths FROM covid.

There are a lot of deaths WITH ACNE, too.

The GEO has released a public service announcement on medical fads, from the 1800s to 2020s. 

It's one minute and 4 seconds and should be understandable by anyone.
http://0x0.st/-VDC.webm
https://a.uguu.se/SeXzBPDf.webm

----------


## Firestarter

Some countries with very high COVID vaccination rates, seem to experience more COVID cases than countries with low vaccination rates.



See for example Bhutan, where the extraordinary rapid vaccination rate got 64% of the population COVID vaxxed in less than a week.
You can see that this was followed by a quick rise in the number of COVID cases (whatever that means), to more than 400 cases per million.


https://dailyexpose.co.uk/2021/07/27...nes-dont-work/

----------


## Firestarter

Australia has started an even more brutal lockdown than (most of) the rest of the world.
As you can see this is very necessary, with only 17% of the adult population COVID vaccinated, the whole of Australia counts only about 1 COVID death a day.

Before you know it people might actually figure out that the experimental COVID vaccines are more dangerous than even the mutated COVID delta variant...



> PM Scott Morrison said that 80% of adults need to be vaccinated before the border can begin to open. Just 17% of adult Australians have been COVID vaxxed.
> See COVID deaths "spike" in 17% vaccinated Australia to a scary 1 a day...


Sydney-Au-Military-doing-covid-enforcment

----------


## Firestarter

In Scotland the COVID "second" wave coincidentally started with the vaccine roll-out.
The number of COVID deaths increased with a surge in daily COVID vaccinations.




So now the article gets really interesting. They subtracted the number of COVID deaths in Scotland from 8 July to 15 July, to conclude that vaccinated were responsible for 87% of the reported COVID deaths in that week.
From 8 July to 15 July, there were 5 unvaccinated COVID deaths.
From 8 July to 15 July, there were 33 vaccinated COVID deaths (of which 28 completely, double vaxxed).

Will the percentage of vaccinated COVID deaths increase even more than it already is compared to the the unvaccinated: https://dailyexpose.co.uk/2021/07/29...inated-people/
(https://archive.is/QzW7a)

----------


## Firestarter

> The most important evidence this "NHS whistleblower" provides is the following graph - _Pfizer vaccine causes drop in immune system up to 7 days post vaccination_.


This is the first written piece I've seen that references the low lymphocyte counts 6 to 8 days after the Pfizer COVID vaccine:
.



> the phase-I/II trial with BNT162b1 (now called tozinameran) showed a dose-dependent decrease in lymphocytes in the first days following injection (Mulligan, 2020). With the dosage now used worldwide, which is 30 micrograms, 45.5% of the recipients had lymphocyte counts below 1 × 109, with one subject (9.1%) having grade-3 lymphopenia (0.2–0.5 × 109). These decreases were transient, with lymphocyte levels returning to normal 6–8 days after vaccination.
> The phase-I/II trial with ChAdOx1 nCoV-19 showed transient lymphopenia in 46% of the participants (Folegatti, 2020).
> It is conceivable that this short period of lymphopenia — after COVID-19 infection or vaccination — can trigger a VZV reactivation.


.

Of course this could be an explanation for "_herpes zoster after COVID vaccination_"...
But while the article focuses on herpes zoster (HZ) in reality this could explain lots of other adverse effects of the experimental COVID vaccines.


Here's information on the officially reported HZ cases after COVID vaccination.



> the European EudraVigilance database had reported 4103 cases of HZ after receiving tozinameran, accounting for 1.3% of total reported events following this vaccination (http://www.adrreports.eu [accessed July 27, 2021]). For mRNA-1273 (the Moderna vaccine), 590 (0.7%) cases had been reported, for CHADOX1 NCOV-19 (the Oxford-AstraZeneca vaccine) 2143 (0.6%) cases, and for AD26.COV2.S (the Janssen vaccine) 59 cases (0.3%).
> The United States Vaccine Adverse Event Report System (VAERS) reported 2512 HZ cases (1.3% of total reported events) after tozinameran, 1763 (0.9%) after mRNA-1273, and 302 (0.7%) after AD26.COV2.S (https://wonder.cdc.gov/vaers.html [accessed July 27, 2021]).
> The Dutch pharmacovigilance center Lareb reported 300 cases (0.8% of total reported events) after vaccination with tozinameran


https://web.archive.org/web/20210918...es/PMC8379763/
(https://archive.is/60FYI)

----------


## Firestarter

The experimental COVID vaccines cause immune deficiency for 6 to 8 days, and then COVID cases within 14 days of vaccination are counted as "unvaccinated" cases (also counted as unvaccinated if they are hospitalised or die).
Sort of like calling the adverse effects of the vaxx as unvaxxed COVID cases...

Joseph Mercola explains it based on the following excerpt of how the CDC defines a vaccine breakthrough case:



> … a vaccine breakthrough infection is defined as the detection of SARS-CoV-2 RNA or antigen in a respiratory specimen collected from a person ≥14 days after they have completed all recommended doses of a U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA)-authorized COVID-19 vaccine.


.
This means that only when somebody poisoned with the immune suppressing COVID vaccines is COVID positive after more than 14 days of the last "recommended" jab, this person is counted as a "vaccinated COVID case".
So when you get a positive COVID test before 14 days of the last jab (this was before the boosters), get admitted to the hospital and/or die from COVID, you’re counted as an "unvaccinated case".

There is also some interesting information in the article on how the definition for a positive PCR test is different for the vaccinated than for the "unvaccinated": https://www.cities929.com/2021/09/16...eseph-mercola/
(https://archive.is/nC5vP)

----------


## Firestarter

The following health practitioner Thompson (I don't know if he is formally a "doctor") had the interesting idea to do a blood test before and after the COVID jabs in a healthy person that took the jabs after he was blackmailed to keep his job.
He specifically looked for markers on the immune system (basically an AIDS test).

Before the vaccines, his immune system "_is doing really well_”.
But after the second immune destroying COVID shot, only a month later, he had low lymphocyte counts and high granulocyte counts.



Thompson goes on to explain what this means. The low lymphocytes are a lowered immunity for the patient, which would leave a person susceptible to infection (even cancer).



> When you look at his lymphocytes, so his lymphocytes are things like his CD4 cells, CD8 cells, natural killer cells, his b lymphocytes that are producing antibodies…you can see how badly now that’s started to tank. And then what’s interesting too is that you can see that his natural killer cells have absolutely tanked as well.


.
So now with COVID cases within 14 days of the jab reported as "unvaccinated" COVID cases, basically this lowered immunity will "prove" the efficacy of the deadly vaccines.

He also explains what it means that the granulocytes went up, the body is damaged (by the toxic vaccines).
He thinks that this is a clear sign of autoimmune disorder, with the immune system attacking the own body (so maybe it's "fortunate" that the immune system is suppressed?).



> People with autoimmunity so many times I’ve seen clinically high granulocytes and a tanked adaptive immune system.



https://www.bitchute.com/video/qqRZadV9TWDX/

----------


## Firestarter

The week 42 UK Health Security Agency (UKHSA) surveillance data desperately tries to spin the data to make the immune destroying COVID vaccines look good.
Buried within this report is evidence that the COVID vaxxed produce less antibodies against the COVID virus (than the unvaccinated).
.




> recent observations from UK Health Security Agency (UKHSA) surveillance data that N antibody levels appear to be lower in individuals who acquire infection following 2 doses of vaccination.


With low antibody levels a sign of suppressed immunity: https://assets.publishing.service.go...rt-week-42.pdf

----------


## Firestarter

COVID vaccines cause immune deficiency for (at least) 6 to 8 days, and "COVID cases" (including deaths) until 14 days after the second jab are reported as "unvaccinated COVID cases". The following seems to confirm what is happening shortly after COVID vaccination.
Of course we have previously seen a huge increase in COVID cases and deaths shortly after mass vaccination campaigns were started (including in Israel and the UK).

COVID deaths spiked after the first and second COVID jabs in Alberta, Canada.



COVID hospitalisations spiked after the first and second COVID jabs in Alberta, Canada.


Unfortunately the analysis isn't complete, there is no comparison to the COVID case rate in the unvaccinated, or a discussion whether this spike in "COVID cases" shortly after vaccination being reported as "unvaccinated COVID cases" could "scientifically" create the illusion of a 95% efficacy: https://alexberenson.substack.com/p/...nd-deaths-soar
(https://archive.md/EWnmO)

----------


## RonWrightor

t some of the comparative studies are being shunned because: "vaccination is so widespread they are having trouble finding unshot people to compare"

----------


## Firestarter

Canada (Alberta) showed how they have been rigging the statistics in favour of the deadly vaccines. Anybody testing COVID positive until 14 days of their finalising (second) jab are counted as "unvaccinated" cases...

Almost 56% of COVID deaths among the "vaccinated" became COVID cases within 14 days of vaccination – and almost 90% within 45 days.
This shows that the "waning immunity" tale is dubious as best (waning from something of 45 days of the jab). And the prevention of death another lie...



Hospitalisations are a little better, with less than 50% of COVID hospitalisations among the "vaccinated" became COVID cases within 14 days of vaccination – and 80% within 45 days.

https://metatron.substack.com/p/albe...ntly-confessed
(https://archive.md/bC64L)


So now I can show how they rigged the 95% reported efficacy... let's crunch some numbers.

If hypothetically speaking in both the unvaccinated and vaccinated groups (of the same size) 90 people died "from COVID" (so a total of 180 in both groups combined) within 45 days, and 56 of the vaccinated deaths within 14 days of the jab would be counted as "unvaccinated". This would make:
146 COVID cases that resulted in death in the unvaccinated group.
36 COVID cases that resulted in death in the vaccinated group.
As 36 is 25% of 146, an efficacy of 75% over 45 days. Not quite 95%...

If we now look at the efficacy in the first 30 days, with a total of 60 cases in the unvaccinated group and 70 cases in the vaccinated group (so combined 130 cases of which more than half in the vaccinated group)...
56 of the vaccinated within 14 days of the jab would be counted as "unvaccinated". This would make:
116 COVID cases that resulted in death in the unvaccinated group.
14 COVID cases that resulted in death in the vaccinated group.

As 14 is 12% of 116, an efficacy of 88% over 30 days. Not quite 95%, but close enough if this statistical trick was performed from the first until 14 days after the second jab...
Let's call that "waning immunity"!

----------


## Firestarter

Since the COVID vaccination campaign began, I found out that:
1) The COVID vaccine suppresses the immune system for 6 to 8 days (low lymphocyte count).
2) Two months after the COVID jab, the immune system slowly starts to deteriorate.

I found the low lymphocyte count for 6 to 8 days especially interesting as this should have been more than enough reason to not (emergency) approve the COVID vaccines, and knowing this makes it easy to rig vaccine trials.
If a simple guy like me can figure this out, certainly experts on (rigging) vaccine trials - like Mike Yeadon or Robert Malone - could. Even journalists with a little knowledge of medical trials could report about this. But I guess nobody will...


The following "study" is about as blatant as you can get, and most people could understand (you don't need a university "degree", but only some common sense)...
They compared the "rate of confirmed infection and severe Covid-19" between 3 groups of over 60-year-old Israelis:
1) That got jabbed with a fourth booster dose 8 days or more ago.
2) That had "only" 3 COVID jabs (months ago).
3) That got jabbed with a fourth booster dose 3 to 7 days earlier, for control.

Get it?!?
_So they compared the subjects that were poisoned with the 3th and 4th booster shot with a "control" group that were jabbed within the 6 to 8 days of immune system suppression after the COVID jab. So to make the COVID booster shots look good, they compared the jabbed to people that had AIDS from the COVID jab!_

This didn't make the 4 booster shot look good though, after only 4 weeks of the 4th booster jab, "_the rate ratio for confirmed infection started to decline. The adjusted rate of infection in the eighth week after the fourth dose was very similar to those in the control groups_".


Yinon M. Bar-On et al. - _Protection by a Fourth Dose of BNT162b2 against Omicron in Israel_ (2022): https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.105...ed_coronavirus
(https://archive.ph/AwPB2)

----------


## Firestarter

Maybe this has absolutely nothing to do with the immune destroying COVID vaccines, but unlike CNBC I do consider this a serious possibility. But how in earth can anybody believe that this is really caused by (ending) the lockdown and mask wearing?!? CNBC does mention vaccines... insinuating that these strange outbreaks have really been caused by NOT vaccinating (they do NOT know however if less children were indeed vaccinated)!
I hate to point out that this is exactly what you would expect after poisoninging billions of people with immune destroying "vaccines".

CNBC reported on 10 June:



> Influenza, Respiratory syncytial virus, adenovirus, tuberculosis and monkeypox are among a number of illnesses to have spiked and exhibited strange behaviors in recent months.


.
This is strange as Dr. Scott Roberts explains, “_We’ve never seen a flu season in the U.S. extend into June_”.
Flu cases started to rise in February 2022, when they usually go down, and have continued to rise until the end of spring.

Washington State has experiencing its worst tuberculosis infection rate in 20 years.
And now, we have the outbreak of monkeypox, that is now suddenly emerging (also) in 29 countries that were non-endemic (but now highly COVID vaxxed). According to Dr. Roberts, “_Patients are presenting differently than we were previously taught_”: https://www.cnbc.com/2022/06/10/flu-...-are-back.html

----------

